# 2 story- 54"



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have an open foyer to paper with some med weight 54" . I don't want to do scaffolding, work off of ladders. Really only 6 sheets will do the 2 big sides ( 54 covers some distance. ) Looking for some technique to drop the sheets with a ladder on the wall- been a while since I did this one..

Any help guys?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

you really want to bull 2 story long (20 +/- feet) 54" goods by your self off a ladder ??

no, I have no advice as to how to do it safely w/o staging.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I do have someone to help- but basically- ...yes..


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

My idea is to set the top, and slowly work it down ( i have an extend ladder that I can drop a foot or 2 at a time) . Going to a wainscoting so not the full 25', but still its a lot of material. But trying to avoid the big set up for a few sheets. in fact on one side it's 2 sheets and then can plank off of stairs.. But I will admit its a risky plan- thats why I'm checking to see if anyone else has done similar.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

A few years ago I had a repair job in a two story open foyer of a commercial building.

First thing I did was call my friend Dianne who hangs commercial goods all the time. We set up extension ladders on either side of the panels to be replaced, put up ladder jacks and PLANK. Removal was a breeze - obviously. We pasted the sheets and then one person standing on the plank let the strip unbook to the person below who was on a Little Giant. Strip was set, swept, and seams busted. The top person would start busting the seam down to where the lower person could reach.

I think we did three full length strips - about 23 feet long. Then we worked the stairs from the Little Giant.

I would not work commercial goods without a solid footing - but I am not practiced and too old for that crap.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

remember, that stuff weighs a lot, and you need quite a bit stuck at the top so the remaining weight doesn't release it as you are lowering the ladder. 

Are you going to bust the seams as you go? or reset the ladder on the newly pasted paper and bust them?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Planning on having a wide bar ( wood ) to spread weight at top of ladder- do the seams after dropping.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I also thought of the ladder jack/ plank idea and will probably have them on board- but i feel more secure on a ladder than I do a plank. Either way the ladder will have to rest on new material- so I think the weight spreading is good- maybe even use a foam strip.
And that method of busting will also be what I do. 
Might be a little rusty for this one- and I'm pretty sure already i under bid it... oops. But I will still do the best I can on it.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

BrushJockey said:


> Planning on having a wide bar ( wood ) to spread weight at top of ladder- do the seams after dropping.


That's my house exactly. I put the plank on that sill(with protection) and the other side on a baker. if you don't feel good on a plank use two, tie them together. That's plenty wide to work on.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Rob,

Once in awhile I do need to rest an extension ladder on new wet PULP paper. I do this at LAST resort. Anyway, I made a padded board to spread the weight of the ladder rails across a large area of paper. I then padded the board with old carpet. I need be careful NOT to move the ladder,. But it has work well the three or fouir times I've used it in the last few years.

it CAN be done, but not something I would make a habit of, if you know what I mean.

BTW Are you well versed with handling 54" goods? I am not, so I would be very trepidacious (I know that's not a real word, but it should be).

BTW #2, which walls in the pic?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Duh. Use the sill. Silly me. Sometimes things are so obvious you can't see them! Not sure that will be close enough for the 3rd sheet over- but i am starting to think baker..


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

For that area, it would give me the excuse to BUY two sets of baker staging - maybe three you would need. I have been putting off buying some because of my age, but even a few years away from putting away the tools, I could sell it and still get some good value out of it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I was writing about the Baker at the same time you were.

I think we have the solution :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

YES, and the sill. I estimated a very similar hall (did not get it) and the sill was going to be an important part of the staging.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have done plenty ( in the past ) 54, but not for a while. Mostly res so either mid weight or heavy texture, this is a lightly textured "linen".
As ling as the paste isn't to heavy I think the ladder trick will work- but as Oden pointed out- the baker and a plank ( which I like better than just jacks) might be the way to go. Unfortunately I didnt bid that rental in...
Old guy learns new tricks dept...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ain't this place great ???

Bouncing ideas around until the light goes on :thumbup:

I think you've got it now.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Yup- This place is a great asset. But I don't want to get gooey and do a group hug or anything...

:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> Yup- This place is a great asset. But I don't want to get gooey and do a group hug or anything...
> 
> :whistling2:


we'll let Steve Richards do that tomorrow . It's his homage to his higher power. :thumbup:


----------

